# SV Ribeye Caps and Boneless Ribs



## hunter rose (Dec 31, 2019)

My last meat pic of 2019. New Years Eve steak... Perfectly cooked Medium Rare 132 degrees. 3 Ribeye Caps and 6 Boneless Beef Ribs - Sous Vide for 3 hours and Reverse Seared on the Smoker. These ribeye caps are some of the best steaks I have ever had. Thank you to the cow for participating at such a high level. Happy New Year everyone... can't wait for 2020.


----------



## S-met (Jan 1, 2020)

I like all this reverse sear talk. It's a brilliant technique.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 1, 2020)

I see the ribeye caps at Costco all the time.  They sure look pretty, can’t figure out why I haven’t tried em.  I will now!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2020)

It doesn't get much better than that!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 1, 2020)

Beautiful steaks!!


----------



## hunter rose (Jan 1, 2020)

73saint said:


> I see the ribeye caps at Costco all the time.  They sure look pretty, can’t figure out why I haven’t tried em.  I will now!


That was my first with the ribeye caps... delicious. They are actually thinner strips of ribeye bound together with butchers twine. I did Jaccard them just in case.


----------



## hunter rose (Jan 1, 2020)

BTW, the Costco Ribeye Caps in Prime are wonderful. I also made the Choice boneless ribs at the same time. The boneless ribs had all the taste, but slightly chewier. Had we not eaten them side by side with the ribeye, we would have thought they were fantastic, but they have to be lowered to really, really good in comparison. Was it the rib meat or was it the downgrade to Choice? Not sure.


----------

